# Intek Break-in



## tufcat (Mar 9, 2020)

I just installed a "new" 22hp Intek V-Twin in my lawn tractor. It's all hooked up and running. 

Aside from an oil change after 5 hours, is there any special break-in guidance that I should follow? There were no instructions with the engine.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Gasoline engines don’t require the same break-in the diesel engines do. You can buy some break-in oil and change it to regular oil after 30-40 hours of use. Use it a little more lightly in you first 15-20 hours of use.


----------



## tufcat (Mar 9, 2020)

marc_hanna said:


> Gasoline engines don’t require the same break-in the diesel engines do. You can buy some break-in oil and change it to regular oil after 30-40 hours of use. Use it a little more lightly in you first 15-20 hours of use.


Hi Marc,

Thank you for the feedback.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Here's the flip side of the perspective Marc just gave.... When I install a "new" engine in a customers mower, I tell them to run the crap out of it. If it's gonna break, from a warranty defect, it's usually in the first 5 hours. Rather than "Break-in Period", I call it the "Break it Period".....

Briggs gives a 2 year warranty against "defects in material and workmanship", so it's hard for them to deny warranty on something that grenades in the first 5 hours. What difference does it make to you? You still have to swing an engine if it ventilates at 5 hours, or the 100 hours a normal homeowner puts on a mower engine in their 2-year warranty period.

Surely you don't think the Design Engineers at Briggs anticipate every customer is going to baby their engines through a break-in period? Some do, most don't, they have the data and design/build accordingly. If they were worried about break-in, their Lawyers would have them put a big giant bold yellow & black sticker on it that says....

*"Please don't run the crap out of this engine when you first get it, we're not sure about our product and we don't want to pay a warranty claim."*

There's not even variable throttle cables on most Briggs push mower, generator, or pressure washers engines. They go right to governed RPM from the first time you pull the cord and stay there until you shut it off, so that kind of tells you their thoughts on a "break-in" process.....


----------



## tufcat (Mar 9, 2020)

Hi Bob, thanks.

Can you tell me what the maximum operational RPM is for the (Briggs) 22HP V-Twin?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

On a mower, most are set at 3,600


----------



## tufcat (Mar 9, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I always mount one of these when I install engines. Works as both a Tach and Hourmeter. $10

https://www.ebay.com/i/133397895258...MI8rXE58Cb7QIVoRx9Ch0tpwBSEAQYAyABEgLBf_D_BwE


----------



## tufcat (Mar 9, 2020)

Thanks Bob. I bought a similar meter and installed it.

I think the hour meter is clocking accurately. The RPM meter jumps around a lot at new RPM speeds and then settles down. Do you see that with the meters that you use?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I've seen it caused by the induction wire. I try to get as many wraps as possible, as tight together as possible, right after the spark plug cap, and then tie-wrap it tight.


----------



## tufcat (Mar 9, 2020)

Thanks Bob.

I put six wraps (per instructions) and I added a zip tie (an innovation, I thot). 

I routed the wire under the the engine shroud, so it's a couple inches from the spark plug tip.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

tufcat said:


> Thanks Bob.
> 
> I put six wraps (per instructions) and I added a zip tie (an innovation, I thot).
> 
> I routed the wire under the the engine shroud, so it's a couple inches from the spark plug tip.


_"I routed the wire under the the engine shroud"
_
That may be the problem. It's inductive, so it could be picking up a pulse from the magneto surge. I route them outside the blower shroud in 1/4" split loom.


----------

